# 25s or 28s for a Cervelo RS



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Looking to put the widest tires that will truly fit on my Cervelo RS with 3T fork for dirt road riding. Does anyone have a recommendation for a biggish 25 or smallish 28 that will provide just enough clearance (2-3mm). From my own experience, Vittoria Rubino 700x25s fit without any issue. However, Vittoria Zaffiro 700x28s are a touch too big to really work. (See my other post on tire expansion.)

Thank you in advance for your input. I have also posted this same inquiry in the Tires & Wheels forum.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I have Conti GP4000s 25s on mine - no problem with fit. I find it hard to imagine getting a 28mm to fit on that fork short of using a 650 wheel, but maybe someone else has figured it out.

If you run 25s with a little less pressure, should be fine on dirt roads.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I have that same fork on my S2 and Conti GP4000s 25s were actually rubbing the top of the fork. This has happened to others as well. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/3t-funda-fork-25mm-tire-clearance-286473.html They LOOKED fine as if they fit, but something happens while riding and they rub and leave marks. I only use 23's now.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Michelin pro3 in a 25c didn't fit my RS. Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick in a 25c did fit.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried running GP4000S in 25mm on my 2011 RS. The problem is there is really small clearance between the centre of the tire and the 3T fork, so much so that we hear every bit of junk the tire picks up hit the fork. I now run 23 front / 25 rear as a compromise.


----------

